# late season



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

is it worth huntin this time of year? would rattling and/or grunting do any good this time of year, i know that usually you would do that during the rut but would it be worth my time doing it at this time of year? thanks


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i know nothing is better then being outdoors. but, i would stay home because the deer have kinda herded up where i hunt.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

This time of year is awesome if you can bare the cold. The deer tend to act like they do in the early fall. They are more-less focused on food sources and conserving energy. They like to move before sundown and sunup. But during these cold days they have to get up and move around to keep warm. If you can put the time in you will get rewarded. Focus on cutting them off from their bedding area to the food source. It's probably to late in the season to do a lot of calling and using scents, so hunt the food sources.

You can't get them if you aint out there...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> but, i would stay home because the deer have kinda herded up where i hunt.


Why would you stay home? This is a GOOD THING! Late season is my favorite time to hunt!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I stuck a main frame 4 x 4 with two extra kickers on him on Friday night. I saw over 50 deer in about 30 minutes. Definately worth the time. I would guess that calling would not work too well right now. Find the trails they are using to get to the food sources and hunt them. Like someone else said, can't get 'em if you ain't out there!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

While I wouldnt call this time of year, I watched two small bucks spar pretty heavily for a couple minutes the other day. I would still just hunt the travel route to the food source.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

well im gonna try it out then for the next couple days. i know a few different spots with alot of deer feeding but i havent seen them for the last couple days. anyway ill give er a try. hopefully it stays above zero


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

A few tactics I've been thinking about utilizing lately:

Deer don't enjoy having to plow through deep snow. I'm going to try blazing a trail in areas where I know they travel. I figure that they'll try to stay on the trail I've created in the snow. This could give a guy a better broadside shot because you can angle the trail perfectly perpendicularly to your hunting spot.

Also, because deer don't like to get up and run away in deep snow and they're much easier to see, try slowly pushing tree rows or posting at the end of one while someone else pushes. A friend of mine recommended this tactic. I guess deer will wait until you're pretty close and bust out the side of the tree row. I imagine they'll stop and look back becuase the snow is too deep for them to get away quickly.

I wouldn't condone sticking a deer that's completely stuck in th snow but if you're just as bogged down as she is it seems a little more fair. Just have to make sure that they're able to get away if they want.

And of course, focus on food sources.


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

well i just got back scouting and saw many deer. probly around 100. i knew that they were in this area and just wasnt sure if they still were. i watched them for just a little while and saw probly 15 bucks and that was just a quick glimpse. im pretty excited for tomorrow afternoon when i intend to go after these guys. if the wind is right it should work out perfect. man im pumped


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Best of luck, let us know how you do...


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

well went out tonight and saw many deer once again but none of them happened to come any closer than around 150 yds


----------

